# EV Racing mayhem!



## karlos (Jun 30, 2008)

http://www.boreme.com/posting.php?id=29703


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

Karlos, the wiki is generally intended as a technical reference which is why your post here moved it here, I hope you don't mind.

I didn't even know they had that sort of racing


----------



## karlos (Jun 30, 2008)

david85 said:


> Karlos, the wiki is generally intended as a technical reference which is why your post here moved it here, I hope you don't mind.
> 
> I didn't even know they had that sort of racing


Thanks for correcting that Dave, I didn't know about it either, maybe they are keeping it quiet till they learn to drive better 
Great way to help test and advance the technology though!


----------

